# High Voltage LiPo Batteries.



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

OK new one on me yesterday. Although not directly related to EV's thought I would ask to see if anyone knows anything about them or links for technical data.

I have another expensive hobby, RC aircraft and we use Hybrid LiPo batteries that have nominal voltage of 3.7 volts and we charge them to 4.2. Well now there is a new LiPo out for RC called HV LiPo. Two things are different about them.

1. Nominal voltage is 3.8 and charged at 4.3 volts.
2. Up to 100C continuous discharge rate with 70C being norm. Much higher than traditional LiPo of 20 to 50C.

Reason I ask is I moderate on a RC forum and I am the resident battery Guru. I got asked about them. Never heard of them until yesterday and there is no data I can find on them other than a link or two to buy them like this one

Only thing I can tell right now is all the voltages are .1 volt accross the board higher.

LVC from 3.2 to 3.3
Nominal from 3.7 to 3.8
CV Charge from 4.2 to 4.3

Anyone got a link for more info?


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Some of the new 18650 NCA cells can be charged up to 4.35 v also.
I believe they have a modified electro lite chemistry ?
Those "HV" LiPo don't seem very different to the old Turnigy Nanotech 130C LiPo which some folk charge to 4.25v.?


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Karter2 said:


> Those "HV" LiPo don't seem very different to the old Turnigy Nanotech 130C LiPo which some folk charge to 4.25v.?


Turnigy is another supplier of them from HK called Bolt 130C


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

You would have to analyse the capacity curve to figure if there was any significant capacity increase, because we all know how long those cells stay above 4.0v when you hit them with a load.
What we really want is a 10.0 volt Li cell !


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Sunking said:


> Turnigy is another supplier of them from HK called Bolt 130C


I've been meaning to buy one of the bolt packs just to see if they were anything special or just advertising hype. It probably is an incremental improvement but it could also have a decreased cycle life.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

They should be able to discharge more Whrs under high loads, just because they are "stiff" enough to hold the voltage up ?


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Karter2 said:


> You would have to analyse the capacity curve to figure if there was any significant capacity increase,


Thus the purpose of my inquiry, there is no data to look at. FWIW it is not the capacity in question, the claimed 130C rate and discharge curve associated with it.

Like I said these batteries do not apply to EV's as they are too expensive too short lived, and no need for the high C rates. Only advantage they have is specific energy density and can be made into any shape or form. But they are extremely unstable dangerous batteries.


----------

